# Rhinoplasty with DR. Man Koon Suh at JW in Korea



## Sniper7Wolf

Going to have Rhinoplasty at JW plastic surgery. Anyone ever had rhino with JW? Please share your thoughts or results


----------



## tvxqgirl

Hi I thought I'd respond to this thread! Thanks Sniper7Wolf for our chats on Kakao. I went to Korea on the 18th of August and had my surgery the next day, on the 19th. Hope that by sharing my experience it would be at least helpful for someone...

I flew to Seoul on the 18th. Once I got there, my phone malfunctioned. No kidding it was a nightmare. The only way I could use Internet AT ALL was to turn on data roaming. That costs a lot. On the first day I met up with my friends living in Seoul and they brought me to go buy a SIM card at Myeongdong. It costs 40,000 won with 1GB data and some other free stuff like calls and messages. Anyway, I think you may be able to get this cheaper elsewhere. It's called egSIM. So please, if you've reached the airport and found that you cannot connect to WiFi for whatever reason, get a SIM card! It's super helpful and I totally regretted not listening to other forumers' advice about the SIM card lol. Before I got the SIM card, I even tried to factory reset my phone!!! I lost alot of the chats. 

Consult+Surgery Day: 
I was only gonna be in Seoul for 10 days and I already knew I wanted to do with JW, so I booked earlier and paid the 500USD deposit. Honestly, I was so super jittery before that that I seriously thought of telling them that I won't do it. I went in to see Dr. Suh for rhino for a consult at around 2.30pm. He did assure me somewhat. The procedures I requested for were: Osteotomy, Tip Plasty, and Alar Plasty. I've consulted with other doctors like Dr.  Somyos Kunachak (Yoskarn in Thailand) and a SG surgeon, and they all said a small silicone implant to raise my bridge height a little would be good in addition to those procedures. Just a background, I have a bulbous nose but I have fairly good nose height already.  But I didn't want to put silicon in, and Dr. Suh didn't push the issue. He agreed with the procedures I wanted to do. So after the consultation, I was told the surgery would be at 5pm. So I got changed, and waited. I only went in around 6.30pm, the nurses informed me that there were delays so I just waited. 

When I finally went in, I was beginning to feel scared to death. The nurse tried to speak to me in Chinese, which I can speak, so that's how we communicated. Once they started strapping me in, I really felt scared. I looked over to the side and I saw the schedule: 10am, 2pm, and now me. The anaesthesiologist introduced herself to me and the nurses began cutting my nose hair. Then I got poked twice or thrice while they were trying to find my blood vessels to put in the sedation. I understand cos my vessels are really hard to find lol... I always have trouble getting shots. Anyway, Dr Suh then came in and told me he was drawing on my nose and then I totally knocked out and went into a deep sleep. 

When I woke up, I could hear voices talking and Dr. Suh doing the osteotomy. I fidgeted a little cos I have the protruding tailbone and I hardly ever lie flat on my back haha. I got told by the nurse immediately to stay still. Anyway, they soon finished and it was around 8pm. They said the surgery went smoothly so I was relieved.  I went back to my guesthouse and rested. 

That night, once the anaesthesia wore off, it was really uncomfortable. I didn't have nose packing because Dr. Suh didn't use septocartilage, but I could see that the tip of my nose was black and blue with bruising. I could feel the nose splint pressing on my nose. It hurt. My nose kept bleeding throughout the night and I didn't sleep well. 

Day 2

When I woke up, my face was really swollen and I looked just like a chipmunk. I got up, cleaned my nose with the ointment. The blood had clotted inside so I had to breathe through my mouth and I woke up desperately thirsty. After I got up, I took things easy. Had a meal, took painkillers, and went sightseeing a little at the Royal Tombs of the Joseon Dynasty (near Gangnam). 

Day 3
Went back to the clinic today. The nurse cleaned my nose and I felt my breathing get more comfortable. They did the LED deswelling treatment and I washed my hair there and it was BLISS haha. After that I headed to Myeongdong for another round of shopping. 

Day 4
Still really swollen. Now I could see really bad bruising under my eyes, I looked like I'd been punched in the face. Anyway, I decided to head down to the National Museum. Since I had a handheld shower, I just washed my hair cos I really wanted to. It was summer in Seoul and really warm!! 

Day 5
When forumers say that you will feel fine after surgery, it's really true. Apart from the first day and maybe the second, I really felt completely lucid throughout. So today I decided to head out of Seoul. I went to see the Hwaseong fortress at Suwon. That took nearly the whole day and I came back to Seoul at night. I don't recommend it cos it's really a hike haha and we are supposed to not be doing strenuous activity...

Day 6
Went down to the clinic today to remove the bandages. It was the first time I saw my nose and I still looked really swollen. Did more of the LED deswelling. After that, I headed to Gyeonbokgung palace and spent my whole afternoon there...

Day 7
Did more sightseeing, like the hanok villages and shopping at Dongdaemun. 

Day 8
Removal of stitches day! The nurse removed my stitches and Dr. Suh came in to chat. He said I'm recovering slower than other patients and that I swelled and bruised a lot, but not to worry cos my recovery was going fine. Then I asked him if  I could start spraying my sinus spray- I have chronic rhinitis and I could feel my nose was getting really congested. He said since these sprays usually have steriods which may interfere with the healing process, do it next week (around 2 weeks after surgery). He also reminded me not to smile or laugh too wide cos it would make the tip droop. I did another LED deswelling and then asked to come by tomorrow for my last deswelling treatment. I headed down to jongmyo shrine and Changdeokgung palace and after that went to Ewha to shop. 

Day 9
Final deswelling treatment. Took it easy today and went to the flea market, then walked over to Dongdaemun, and then shopped more in the Gangnam area like Garosugil. The next day I went home!! 

So now its slightly more than 2 weeks post surgery. The last bit of swelling is in the nose tip I think, cos I still can't feel the tip.


----------



## Alanaf

We take so many things for granted don't we. The day the nurse told me I could wash my hair I was in heaven!


----------



## tvxqgirl

Alanaf said:


> We take so many things for granted don't we. The day the nurse told me I could wash my hair I was in heaven!



Yeah!! Haha sometimes the simple stuff makes us feel contented.


----------



## Alanaf

tvxqgirl said:


> Yeah!! Haha sometimes the simple stuff makes us feel contented.


The simple stuff makes us feel contented until we recover and take it for granted again hehehe. 

How you liking your results so far? My sister and I both had our surgeries done at JW. A+!


----------



## tvxqgirl

@Alanaf: I'm liking the results so far! Though the swelling has yet to go down. But honestly I don't think I would do PS again haha. What did you and your sister do?


----------



## mybeautyjourney

I'm so excited! I have just booked surgery with Dr Suh aswell at JW. From all my research I feel like I can really trust him with asian noses. Especially after seeing Cyndi's results.
I'm travelling from Australia to Seoul in 2 weeks (Can't believe it's happening!) And going to have Double Eyelid, Rhino and Fat grafting done at JW.

If anyone has questions about planning a trip to korea, let me know, happy to help out!


----------



## tvxqgirl

mybeautyjourney said:


> I'm so excited! I have just booked surgery with Dr Suh aswell at JW. From all my research I feel like I can really trust him with asian noses. Especially after seeing Cyndi's results.
> I'm travelling from Australia to Seoul in 2 weeks (Can't believe it's happening!) And going to have Double Eyelid, Rhino and Fat grafting done at JW.
> 
> If anyone has questions about planning a trip to korea, let me know, happy to help out!



All the best to you! My good wishes go with you.


----------



## LN98

It's great to know you had a smooth surgery.  So do you like the shape of your nose now? And what do you think I should pack/ prepare before heading off to Korea? Thank you so much


----------



## tvxqgirl

LN98 said:


> It's great to know you had a smooth surgery.  So do you like the shape of your nose now? And what do you think I should pack/ prepare before heading off to Korea? Thank you so much


Hi! It's about 3 weeks post-op and i'm liking it so far =) 
If you're doing rhinoplasty, bring Q-tips, so that you can clean your nose. I didn't bring, but JW provided me with extra when I asked. Be prepared with food and water, and make sure you have someone to take care of you once you just finish surgery as you may still be out of it. And be mentally prepared if you want to do surgery: Know the process and set reasonable expectations of the results. 

I'm not really an expert! But I hope the advice is somewhat helpful =) Do read more on the forums!!


----------



## herecticx

anyone got B&A's?


----------



## popcorndreams

Does he do open or closed surgery?


----------



## tvxqgirl

popcorndreams said:


> Does he do open or closed surgery?


As for as I know, open.


----------



## Jeet Dhindsa

mybeautyjourney said:


> I'm so excited! I have just booked surgery with Dr Suh aswell at JW. From all my research I feel like I can really trust him with asian noses. Especially after seeing Cyndi's results.
> I'm travelling from Australia to Seoul in 2 weeks (Can't believe it's happening!) And going to have Double Eyelid, Rhino and Fat grafting done at JW.
> 
> If anyone has questions about planning a trip to korea, let me know, happy to help out!


It's nice that you're documenting your trip, but is your treatment being sponsored? It would help to make that distinction. There's nothing wrong if you're being sponsored, if so congrats, but it helps if others can make that distinction and read about your progress more objectively.


----------



## mybeautyjourney

tvxqgirl said:


> All the best to you! My good wishes go with you.


Thanks sweetie


----------



## broken

mybeautyjourney said:


> I'm so excited! I have just booked surgery with Dr Suh aswell at JW. From all my research I feel like I can really trust him with asian noses. Especially after seeing Cyndi's results.
> I'm travelling from Australia to Seoul in 2 weeks (Can't believe it's happening!) And going to have Double Eyelid, Rhino and Fat grafting done at JW.
> 
> If anyone has questions about planning a trip to korea, let me know, happy to help out!



Hello, would like your help about planning the trip! I also  sent you a message on your blog  do you have kakao by any chance?


----------



## mybeautyjourney

broken said:


> Hello, would like your help about planning the trip! I also  sent you a message on your blog  do you have kakao by any chance?


Hi Broken!
My Kakao ID is mybeautyjourney
I'm leaving Australia tomorrow morning and arriving in Korea this tuesday!! I'm feeling very nervous,
I will chat to you on the app and let you know what it's like
Maryanna


----------



## mzvixen

mybeautyjourney said:


> I'm so excited! I have just booked surgery with Dr Suh aswell at JW. From all my research I feel like I can really trust him with asian noses. Especially after seeing Cyndi's results.
> I'm travelling from Australia to Seoul in 2 weeks (Can't believe it's happening!) And going to have Double Eyelid, Rhino and Fat grafting done at JW.
> 
> If anyone has questions about planning a trip to korea, let me know, happy to help out!


hi!  i have just started looking into getting a rhino in korea and i'm absolutely lost!  please help.  i'm not korean and i want to know details about rates, your stay, etc.


----------



## mybeautyjourney

mzvixen said:


> hi!  i have just started looking into getting a rhino in korea and i'm absolutely lost!  please help.  i'm not korean and i want to know details about rates, your stay, etc.


Hi there! ^^

I'm in Korea now, 
what were you interested 
I think the hardest part of the planning is actually deciding on clinics and finding a good doctor!
Personally I found the Dr Suh (JW) Clinic) had good reputation and their service to internationals were very consistent, fast and honest.
I think the first step is finding out when you can have 10 days off (Picking a date)
Then Booking flights
Then booking consultations with maybe 3-4 clinics (JW (medium), JK (large clinic), TL, Dream (Large)
Those are the 4 I would recommend in terms of good reputation 
You can ask the clinic to help arrange accommodation for you as they might have a relationship with hotels nearby... but on my blog I was quoted the following from JW http://mybeautyjourney.com/accomodation/
Also everything is walking distance... so you don't need to worry too much about transport..
Once flights, accommodation, consultations are all confirmed. You can also ask the clinic to arrange airport pickup service.. or you can just get a taxi from the airport and show them the address of your hotel..
You will be fine.. 
If you are interested in my results I've also posted a photo diary from day 1 - day 7 (today is my day 8) 
good luck gorgeous!


----------



## seoul@autumn

Anyone here else did surgery with Dr Suh from JW? How is the nose result from his patient so far?


----------



## mybeautyjourney

Sniper7Wolf said:


> Going to have Rhinoplasty at JW plastic surgery. Anyone ever had rhino with JW? Please share your thoughts or results


Hi there, I just had mine done 18 days ago  Photos xxx
Dr Suh is very good with achieving natural results, however I can't exactly give you the final results as my nose is still very swollen  I had fillers removed hence the extra time in healing (swelling still very present)


----------



## Doramin

tvxqgirl said:


> Hi I thought I'd respond to this thread! Thanks Sniper7Wolf for our chats on Kakao. I went to Korea on the 18th of August and had my surgery the next day, on the 19th. Hope that by sharing my experience it would be at least helpful for someone...
> 
> I flew to Seoul on the 18th. Once I got there, my phone malfunctioned. No kidding it was a nightmare. The only way I could use Internet AT ALL was to turn on data roaming. That costs a lot. On the first day I met up with my friends living in Seoul and they brought me to go buy a SIM card at Myeongdong. It costs 40,000 won with 1GB data and some other free stuff like calls and messages. Anyway, I think you may be able to get this cheaper elsewhere. It's called egSIM. So please, if you've reached the airport and found that you cannot connect to WiFi for whatever reason, get a SIM card! It's super helpful and I totally regretted not listening to other forumers' advice about the SIM card lol. Before I got the SIM card, I even tried to factory reset my phone!!! I lost alot of the chats.
> 
> Consult+Surgery Day:
> I was only gonna be in Seoul for 10 days and I already knew I wanted to do with JW, so I booked earlier and paid the 500USD deposit. Honestly, I was so super jittery before that that I seriously thought of telling them that I won't do it. I went in to see Dr. Suh for rhino for a consult at around 2.30pm. He did assure me somewhat. The procedures I requested for were: Osteotomy, Tip Plasty, and Alar Plasty. I've consulted with other doctors like Dr.  Somyos Kunachak (Yoskarn in Thailand) and a SG surgeon, and they all said a small silicone implant to raise my bridge height a little would be good in addition to those procedures. Just a background, I have a bulbous nose but I have fairly good nose height already.  But I didn't want to put silicon in, and Dr. Suh didn't push the issue. He agreed with the procedures I wanted to do. So after the consultation, I was told the surgery would be at 5pm. So I got changed, and waited. I only went in around 6.30pm, the nurses informed me that there were delays so I just waited.
> 
> When I finally went in, I was beginning to feel scared to death. The nurse tried to speak to me in Chinese, which I can speak, so that's how we communicated. Once they started strapping me in, I really felt scared. I looked over to the side and I saw the schedule: 10am, 2pm, and now me. The anaesthesiologist introduced herself to me and the nurses began cutting my nose hair. Then I got poked twice or thrice while they were trying to find my blood vessels to put in the sedation. I understand cos my vessels are really hard to find lol... I always have trouble getting shots. Anyway, Dr Suh then came in and told me he was drawing on my nose and then I totally knocked out and went into a deep sleep.
> 
> When I woke up, I could hear voices talking and Dr. Suh doing the osteotomy. I fidgeted a little cos I have the protruding tailbone and I hardly ever lie flat on my back haha. I got told by the nurse immediately to stay still. Anyway, they soon finished and it was around 8pm. They said the surgery went smoothly so I was relieved.  I went back to my guesthouse and rested.
> 
> That night, once the anaesthesia wore off, it was really uncomfortable. I didn't have nose packing because Dr. Suh didn't use septocartilage, but I could see that the tip of my nose was black and blue with bruising. I could feel the nose splint pressing on my nose. It hurt. My nose kept bleeding throughout the night and I didn't sleep well.
> 
> Day 2
> 
> When I woke up, my face was really swollen and I looked just like a chipmunk. I got up, cleaned my nose with the ointment. The blood had clotted inside so I had to breathe through my mouth and I woke up desperately thirsty. After I got up, I took things easy. Had a meal, took painkillers, and went sightseeing a little at the Royal Tombs of the Joseon Dynasty (near Gangnam).
> 
> Day 3
> Went back to the clinic today. The nurse cleaned my nose and I felt my breathing get more comfortable. They did the LED deswelling treatment and I washed my hair there and it was BLISS haha. After that I headed to Myeongdong for another round of shopping.
> 
> Day 4
> Still really swollen. Now I could see really bad bruising under my eyes, I looked like I'd been punched in the face. Anyway, I decided to head down to the National Museum. Since I had a handheld shower, I just washed my hair cos I really wanted to. It was summer in Seoul and really warm!!
> 
> Day 5
> When forumers say that you will feel fine after surgery, it's really true. Apart from the first day and maybe the second, I really felt completely lucid throughout. So today I decided to head out of Seoul. I went to see the Hwaseong fortress at Suwon. That took nearly the whole day and I came back to Seoul at night. I don't recommend it cos it's really a hike haha and we are supposed to not be doing strenuous activity...
> 
> Day 6
> Went down to the clinic today to remove the bandages. It was the first time I saw my nose and I still looked really swollen. Did more of the LED deswelling. After that, I headed to Gyeonbokgung palace and spent my whole afternoon there...
> 
> Day 7
> Did more sightseeing, like the hanok villages and shopping at Dongdaemun.
> 
> Day 8
> Removal of stitches day! The nurse removed my stitches and Dr. Suh came in to chat. He said I'm recovering slower than other patients and that I swelled and bruised a lot, but not to worry cos my recovery was going fine. Then I asked him if  I could start spraying my sinus spray- I have chronic rhinitis and I could feel my nose was getting really congested. He said since these sprays usually have steriods which may interfere with the healing process, do it next week (around 2 weeks after surgery). He also reminded me not to smile or laugh too wide cos it would make the tip droop. I did another LED deswelling and then asked to come by tomorrow for my last deswelling treatment. I headed down to jongmyo shrine and Changdeokgung palace and after that went to Ewha to shop.
> 
> Day 9
> Final deswelling treatment. Took it easy today and went to the flea market, then walked over to Dongdaemun, and then shopped more in the Gangnam area like Garosugil. The next day I went home!!
> 
> So now its slightly more than 2 weeks post surgery. The last bit of swelling is in the nose tip I think, cos I still can't feel the tip.


 
did they give you a fixed price for the surgery ? or are you able to do some negotiation regarding the price?


----------



## tvxqgirl

Hi! They quoted a fixed price. During consult I added on osteotomy so they quoted higher. I didn't negotiate and just accepted the price. Total was about USD 5300.


----------



## Doramin

tvxqgirl said:


> Hi! They quoted a fixed price. During consult I added on osteotomy so they quoted higher. I didn't negotiate and just accepted the price. Total was about USD 5300.



Are test ,scans , medications and tax included in the quote?


----------



## tvxqgirl

All is included


----------



## Doramin

Anyone who knows Korean tried asking JW for quote through kakao?


----------



## Beautyperfect

mybeautyjourney said:


> Hi there, I just had mine done 18 days ago  Photos xxx
> Dr Suh is very good with achieving natural results, however I can't exactly give you the final results as my nose is still very swollen  I had fillers removed hence the extra time in healing (swelling still very present)


Does fat grafting make your skin look more smooth? I heard in korea they have derma shine system. Have you heard of it ?


----------



## HJ88

Beautyperfect said:


> Does fat grafting make your skin look more smooth? I heard in korea they have derma shine system. Have you heard of it ?



FG makes your skin temporarily smoother. Once it settles and you see your final results your skin looks like it did before


----------



## babysnow95

Planning on getting multiple surgeries at JW in 2017.
I've heard of JW for a while but never really noticed them until recently and they have impressed me a lot with their results.

X


----------



## tvxqgirl

Doramin said:


> Anyone who knows Korean tried asking JW for quote through kakao?


Hi, I asked the English consultant Jenny for a quote through Kakao, speaking in English and simultaneously sent an email. She replied me via e-mail. Not sure if this answers your question.


----------



## tvxqgirl

VIPclinicVICTIM said:


> Hi tvxqgirlq -
> 
> Thank you for sharing your Dr. Suh experience with us! I had my nose revision at VIP last year and it's a mess. It's HUGE, crooked and set over to the right, and instead of getting an improved nose as one would expect in a "revision", I ended up with a nightmare. You mentioned that you had an osteotomy. Do you know where on your nasal bone the cut was made? On the sides where it slopes down and meets the cheeks? Up top on the middle of the nose?
> 
> I'm need a surgeon who is highly skilled and meticulous. My nose is not going to be easy to fix, especially with all this asymmetry. Best wishes and many thanks


Hi babe, gosh I'm so sorry to hear about VIP  I did both lateral and median osteotomy- I had the typical bulbous nose, that was pretty much wide throughout. Right now the results (>2 months since surgery) are pretty much settled and I find that the results are quite natural and it wasn't really a big change from my previous look- basically friends don't notice unless I tell them. It's what I asked for and Dr Suh agreed with, because I have a wide, square face and a small nose wouldn't look proportional for me. I notice it though! My rhino with Dr Suh was a primary rhino, not a revision. I hope this helps you with your planning.


----------



## Doramin

tvxqgirl said:


> Hi, I asked the English consultant Jenny for a quote through Kakao, speaking in English and simultaneously sent an email. She replied me via e-mail. Not sure if this answers your question.



I wanted to know if the quote will be Lower if it was asked in Korean,  I was quoted for 5500 usd for nose bridge,tip and alar reduction.


----------



## Clara junifer

tvxqgirl said:


> Hi! It's about 3 weeks post-op and i'm liking it so far
> If you're doing rhinoplasty, bring Q-tips, so that you can clean your nose. I didn't bring, but JW provided me with extra when I asked. Be prepared with food and water, and make sure you have someone to take care of you once you just finish surgery as you may still be out of it. And be mentally prepared if you want to do surgery: Know the process and set reasonable expectations of the results.
> 
> I'm not really an expert! But I hope the advice is somewhat helpful =) Do read more on the forums!!



Hi I am going to JW for my revision rhino, ptosis , and double eyelid. May I see your BA picture? Or may I pm talk to you on kakao / line / wa? That will means a lot because I am so nervous

Thank you


----------



## Exogirlch

tvxqgirl said:


> Hi I thought I'd respond to this thread! Thanks Sniper7Wolf for our chats on Kakao. I went to Korea on the 18th of August and had my surgery the next day, on the 19th. Hope that by sharing my experience it would be at least helpful for someone...
> 
> I flew to Seoul on the 18th. Once I got there, my phone malfunctioned. No kidding it was a nightmare. The only way I could use Internet AT ALL was to turn on data roaming. That costs a lot. On the first day I met up with my friends living in Seoul and they brought me to go buy a SIM card at Myeongdong. It costs 40,000 won with 1GB data and some other free stuff like calls and messages. Anyway, I think you may be able to get this cheaper elsewhere. It's called egSIM. So please, if you've reached the airport and found that you cannot connect to WiFi for whatever reason, get a SIM card! It's super helpful and I totally regretted not listening to other forumers' advice about the SIM card lol. Before I got the SIM card, I even tried to factory reset my phone!!! I lost alot of the chats.
> 
> Consult+Surgery Day:
> I was only gonna be in Seoul for 10 days and I already knew I wanted to do with JW, so I booked earlier and paid the 500USD deposit. Honestly, I was so super jittery before that that I seriously thought of telling them that I won't do it. I went in to see Dr. Suh for rhino for a consult at around 2.30pm. He did assure me somewhat. The procedures I requested for were: Osteotomy, Tip Plasty, and Alar Plasty. I've consulted with other doctors like Dr.  Somyos Kunachak (Yoskarn in Thailand) and a SG surgeon, and they all said a small silicone implant to raise my bridge height a little would be good in addition to those procedures. Just a background, I have a bulbous nose but I have fairly good nose height already.  But I didn't want to put silicon in, and Dr. Suh didn't push the issue. He agreed with the procedures I wanted to do. So after the consultation, I was told the surgery would be at 5pm. So I got changed, and waited. I only went in around 6.30pm, the nurses informed me that there were delays so I just waited.
> 
> When I finally went in, I was beginning to feel scared to death. The nurse tried to speak to me in Chinese, which I can speak, so that's how we communicated. Once they started strapping me in, I really felt scared. I looked over to the side and I saw the schedule: 10am, 2pm, and now me. The anaesthesiologist introduced herself to me and the nurses began cutting my nose hair. Then I got poked twice or thrice while they were trying to find my blood vessels to put in the sedation. I understand cos my vessels are really hard to find lol... I always have trouble getting shots. Anyway, Dr Suh then came in and told me he was drawing on my nose and then I totally knocked out and went into a deep sleep.
> 
> When I woke up, I could hear voices talking and Dr. Suh doing the osteotomy. I fidgeted a little cos I have the protruding tailbone and I hardly ever lie flat on my back haha. I got told by the nurse immediately to stay still. Anyway, they soon finished and it was around 8pm. They said the surgery went smoothly so I was relieved.  I went back to my guesthouse and rested.
> 
> That night, once the anaesthesia wore off, it was really uncomfortable. I didn't have nose packing because Dr. Suh didn't use septocartilage, but I could see that the tip of my nose was black and blue with bruising. I could feel the nose splint pressing on my nose. It hurt. My nose kept bleeding throughout the night and I didn't sleep well.
> 
> Day 2
> 
> When I woke up, my face was really swollen and I looked just like a chipmunk. I got up, cleaned my nose with the ointment. The blood had clotted inside so I had to breathe through my mouth and I woke up desperately thirsty. After I got up, I took things easy. Had a meal, took painkillers, and went sightseeing a little at the Royal Tombs of the Joseon Dynasty (near Gangnam).
> 
> Day 3
> Went back to the clinic today. The nurse cleaned my nose and I felt my breathing get more comfortable. They did the LED deswelling treatment and I washed my hair there and it was BLISS haha. After that I headed to Myeongdong for another round of shopping.
> 
> Day 4
> Still really swollen. Now I could see really bad bruising under my eyes, I looked like I'd been punched in the face. Anyway, I decided to head down to the National Museum. Since I had a handheld shower, I just washed my hair cos I really wanted to. It was summer in Seoul and really warm!!
> 
> Day 5
> When forumers say that you will feel fine after surgery, it's really true. Apart from the first day and maybe the second, I really felt completely lucid throughout. So today I decided to head out of Seoul. I went to see the Hwaseong fortress at Suwon. That took nearly the whole day and I came back to Seoul at night. I don't recommend it cos it's really a hike haha and we are supposed to not be doing strenuous activity...
> 
> Day 6
> Went down to the clinic today to remove the bandages. It was the first time I saw my nose and I still looked really swollen. Did more of the LED deswelling. After that, I headed to Gyeonbokgung palace and spent my whole afternoon there...
> 
> Day 7
> Did more sightseeing, like the hanok villages and shopping at Dongdaemun.
> 
> Day 8
> Removal of stitches day! The nurse removed my stitches and Dr. Suh came in to chat. He said I'm recovering slower than other patients and that I swelled and bruised a lot, but not to worry cos my recovery was going fine. Then I asked him if  I could start spraying my sinus spray- I have chronic rhinitis and I could feel my nose was getting really congested. He said since these sprays usually have steriods which may interfere with the healing process, do it next week (around 2 weeks after surgery). He also reminded me not to smile or laugh too wide cos it would make the tip droop. I did another LED deswelling and then asked to come by tomorrow for my last deswelling treatment. I headed down to jongmyo shrine and Changdeokgung palace and after that went to Ewha to shop.
> 
> Day 9
> Final deswelling treatment. Took it easy today and went to the flea market, then walked over to Dongdaemun, and then shopped more in the Gangnam area like Garosugil. The next day I went home!!
> 
> So now its slightly more than 2 weeks post surgery. The last bit of swelling is in the nose tip I think, cos I still can't feel the tip.


Hi, i’m planning to have rhinoplasty at JW with dr Man Koon Suh, i read some bad review about JW, this is my first time having plastic surgery so i really need to find a suitable doctor for me and need to have good review anout jw. So far from what i read from forum the main concerns is doctor swapping during surgery, its so scary just to imagine it. If you will be kind enough to talk to me privately , i would appreciate it so much, thanks


----------



## Exogirlch

Clara junifer said:


> Hi I am going to JW for my revision rhino, ptosis , and double eyelid. May I see your BA picture? Or may I pm talk to you on kakao / line / wa? That will means a lot because I am so nervous
> 
> Thank you


Hi Clara, have you had your surgery at JW? If you did how was it? May i see you BA pics? Im really nervous too since this is my first time to do surgery, if possible pls give me your line id so i can talk to you privately, thanks


----------



## Portofino21

Sorry to say but JW truly dissapointed me. I regret so much ever going there and that was the worst decision i’ve ever made  and now I have to hide from the world and waiting til’ I can get revision surgeries (definitely not going back to them for this!)


----------



## tigersugarislove

Portofino21 said:


> Sorry to say but JW truly dissapointed me. I regret so much ever going there and that was the worst decision i’ve ever made  and now I have to hide from the world and waiting til’ I can get revision surgeries (definitely not going back to them for this!)



What surgery did you have in JW? Nose surgery?


----------



## Portofino21

tigersugarislove said:


> What surgery did you have in JW? Nose surgery?



I had a revision rhinoplasty at JW. The nose is very deviated ever since the beginning (since the cast was removed) at first I thought the deviation is due to the swelling but now I’m quite certain it’s really deviated. The shape is also quite disturbing because I’ve had a few consultation here with some sg plastic surgeons and all of them said that the nose is very deviated because the silicone implant is too long before I even mentioned it. Other than that I’ve been having breathing problem and runny nose for about 5 months already. Beware of the marketing tactics and gimmicks, sometimes it could really cloud your judgment. They way they present themselves on social media and the brand new building that they have plus the nicely done interior do not guarantee that they have the skills and integrity to do what’s best for the patient. The post- surgery service is also terrible, I had to beg every time for the hairwash service. Whenever I had problems with my recovery the consultant who handled me didn’t even care or at least pretended to care just a little bit. She’s often appeared very annoyed whenever I expressed my concerns. Please beware that once they’ve taken your money, you’ll not have any values anymore or any bargaining power to them. I hope by writing about my personal experience here I’ll be able to help others to avoid the same mistake that I’ve made.


----------



## tvxqgirl

Clara junifer said:


> Hi I am going to JW for my revision rhino, ptosis , and double eyelid. May I see your BA picture? Or may I pm talk to you on kakao / line / wa? That will means a lot because I am so nervous
> 
> Thank you



Hi Clara! I'm so sorry that I only just saw this message. I sort of forgot all about my account here as I did my nose job so long ago & was contented with the results that I kind of just went on with life. I only reopened this account this year, because I started researching FC procedures. Did you go for your surgeries in the end? I'm happy to chat more on kakao!! Please PM me or let me know your ID. 



Exogirlch said:


> Hi, i’m planning to have rhinoplasty at JW with dr Man Koon Suh, i read some bad review about JW, this is my first time having plastic surgery so i really need to find a suitable doctor for me and need to have good review anout jw. So far from what i read from forum the main concerns is doctor swapping during surgery, its so scary just to imagine it. If you will be kind enough to talk to me privately , i would appreciate it so much, thanks



Hi Exogirl! I was a hugeeeee TVXQ fangirl haha as you can tell from my username. I'm so sorry that I only just saw this message!!! As I mentioned earlier, I got my nose job in 2015 and was happy with it, so I just went on with life and I kind of forgot all about my account here until this year when I started researching FC procedures. I'm not sure if this is still helpful, but at the time when I did my surgery with JW in 2015, I had never heard of doctor swapping. It is truly scary indeed  Where have all the medical ethics gone and what does the Hippocratic's Oath even mean to those horrible people who do that! They shouldn't even have the gall to call themselves doctors. I am happy to chat with you privately! Please PM me or let me know your ID.


----------



## Tam Tran

Hello
Sorry I know this is a very old thread but I was reading your surgery day experience with Dr Suh and you said quote : 
When I woke up, I could hear voices talking and Dr. Suh doing the osteotomy. I fidgeted a little cos I have the protruding tailbone and I hardly ever lie flat on my back haha. I got told by the nurse immediately to stay still. Anyway, they soon finished and it was around 8pm. They said the surgery went smoothly so I was relieved. I went back to my guesthouse and rested.

Does that mean you woke up in the middle of him performing surgery? Whilst you were under general anesthesia?
Seems quite alarming to me .




tvxqgirl said:


> Hi I thought I'd respond to this thread! Thanks Sniper7Wolf for our chats on Kakao. I went to Korea on the 18th of August and had my surgery the next day, on the 19th. Hope that by sharing my experience it would be at least helpful for someone...
> 
> I flew to Seoul on the 18th. Once I got there, my phone malfunctioned. No kidding it was a nightmare. The only way I could use Internet AT ALL was to turn on data roaming. That costs a lot. On the first day I met up with my friends living in Seoul and they brought me to go buy a SIM card at Myeongdong. It costs 40,000 won with 1GB data and some other free stuff like calls and messages. Anyway, I think you may be able to get this cheaper elsewhere. It's called egSIM. So please, if you've reached the airport and found that you cannot connect to WiFi for whatever reason, get a SIM card! It's super helpful and I totally regretted not listening to other forumers' advice about the SIM card lol. Before I got the SIM card, I even tried to factory reset my phone!!! I lost alot of the chats.
> 
> Consult+Surgery Day:
> I was only gonna be in Seoul for 10 days and I already knew I wanted to do with JW, so I booked earlier and paid the 500USD deposit. Honestly, I was so super jittery before that that I seriously thought of telling them that I won't do it. I went in to see Dr. Suh for rhino for a consult at around 2.30pm. He did assure me somewhat. The procedures I requested for were: Osteotomy, Tip Plasty, and Alar Plasty. I've consulted with other doctors like Dr.  Somyos Kunachak (Yoskarn in Thailand) and a SG surgeon, and they all said a small silicone implant to raise my bridge height a little would be good in addition to those procedures. Just a background, I have a bulbous nose but I have fairly good nose height already.  But I didn't want to put silicon in, and Dr. Suh didn't push the issue. He agreed with the procedures I wanted to do. So after the consultation, I was told the surgery would be at 5pm. So I got changed, and waited. I only went in around 6.30pm, the nurses informed me that there were delays so I just waited.
> 
> When I finally went in, I was beginning to feel scared to death. The nurse tried to speak to me in Chinese, which I can speak, so that's how we communicated. Once they started strapping me in, I really felt scared. I looked over to the side and I saw the schedule: 10am, 2pm, and now me. The anaesthesiologist introduced herself to me and the nurses began cutting my nose hair. Then I got poked twice or thrice while they were trying to find my blood vessels to put in the sedation. I understand cos my vessels are really hard to find lol... I always have trouble getting shots. Anyway, Dr Suh then came in and told me he was drawing on my nose and then I totally knocked out and went into a deep sleep.
> 
> When I woke up, I could hear voices talking and Dr. Suh doing the osteotomy. I fidgeted a little cos I have the protruding tailbone and I hardly ever lie flat on my back haha. I got told by the nurse immediately to stay still. Anyway, they soon finished and it was around 8pm. They said the surgery went smoothly so I was relieved.  I went back to my guesthouse and rested.
> 
> That night, once the anaesthesia wore off, it was really uncomfortable. I didn't have nose packing because Dr. Suh didn't use septocartilage, but I could see that the tip of my nose was black and blue with bruising. I could feel the nose splint pressing on my nose. It hurt. My nose kept bleeding throughout the night and I didn't sleep well.
> 
> Day 2
> 
> When I woke up, my face was really swollen and I looked just like a chipmunk. I got up, cleaned my nose with the ointment. The blood had clotted inside so I had to breathe through my mouth and I woke up desperately thirsty. After I got up, I took things easy. Had a meal, took painkillers, and went sightseeing a little at the Royal Tombs of the Joseon Dynasty (near Gangnam).
> 
> Day 3
> Went back to the clinic today. The nurse cleaned my nose and I felt my breathing get more comfortable. They did the LED deswelling treatment and I washed my hair there and it was BLISS haha. After that I headed to Myeongdong for another round of shopping.
> 
> Day 4
> Still really swollen. Now I could see really bad bruising under my eyes, I looked like I'd been punched in the face. Anyway, I decided to head down to the National Museum. Since I had a handheld shower, I just washed my hair cos I really wanted to. It was summer in Seoul and really warm!!
> 
> Day 5
> When forumers say that you will feel fine after surgery, it's really true. Apart from the first day and maybe the second, I really felt completely lucid throughout. So today I decided to head out of Seoul. I went to see the Hwaseong fortress at Suwon. That took nearly the whole day and I came back to Seoul at night. I don't recommend it cos it's really a hike haha and we are supposed to not be doing strenuous activity...
> 
> Day 6
> Went down to the clinic today to remove the bandages. It was the first time I saw my nose and I still looked really swollen. Did more of the LED deswelling. After that, I headed to Gyeonbokgung palace and spent my whole afternoon there...
> 
> Day 7
> Did more sightseeing, like the hanok villages and shopping at Dongdaemun.
> 
> Day 8
> Removal of stitches day! The nurse removed my stitches and Dr. Suh came in to chat. He said I'm recovering slower than other patients and that I swelled and bruised a lot, but not to worry cos my recovery was going fine. Then I asked him if  I could start spraying my sinus spray- I have chronic rhinitis and I could feel my nose was getting really congested. He said since these sprays usually have steriods which may interfere with the healing process, do it next week (around 2 weeks after surgery). He also reminded me not to smile or laugh too wide cos it would make the tip droop. I did another LED deswelling and then asked to come by tomorrow for my last deswelling treatment. I headed down to jongmyo shrine and Changdeokgung palace and after that went to Ewha to shop.
> 
> Day 9
> Final deswelling treatment. Took it easy today and went to the flea market, then walked over to Dongdaemun, and then shopped more in the Gangnam area like Garosugil. The next day I went home!!
> 
> So now its slightly more than 2 weeks post surgery. The last bit of swelling is in the nose tip I think, cos I still can't feel the tip.


----------



## tvxqgirl

Tam Tran said:


> Hello
> Sorry I know this is a very old thread but I was reading your surgery day experience with Dr Suh and you said quote :
> When I woke up, I could hear voices talking and Dr. Suh doing the osteotomy. I fidgeted a little cos I have the protruding tailbone and I hardly ever lie flat on my back haha. I got told by the nurse immediately to stay still. Anyway, they soon finished and it was around 8pm. They said the surgery went smoothly so I was relieved. I went back to my guesthouse and rested.
> 
> Does that mean you woke up in the middle of him performing surgery? Whilst you were under general anesthesia?
> Seems quite alarming to me .



Hi! Yes, I woke up near the tail-end of the surgery. I didn't feel any pain at all, but I was definitely awake and I am certain I heard Dr. Suh speaking, as well as the nurses telling me to stay still. 

I wasn't alarmed because I read that some people in the forums have also had this experience? K Couture for example.


----------



## Tam Tran

tvxqgirl said:


> Hi! Yes, I woke up near the tail-end of the surgery. I didn't feel any pain at all, but I was definitely awake and I am certain I heard Dr. Suh speaking, as well as the nurses telling me to stay still.
> 
> I wasn't alarmed because I read that some people in the forums have also had this experience? K Couture for example.



Oh ok. It just sounds so scary to me, that's all, or maybe I would be more nervous than what you were. I'm considering getting my bulbous nose re-done by him but not so sure and it will be using rib cartilage too. I've seen the before/after photos on their website, their ok but nothing to shout about, it's just so hard with the budget I'm on.


----------



## Tam Tran

Portofino21 said:


> Sorry to say but JW truly dissapointed me. I regret so much ever going there and that was the worst decision i’ve ever made  and now I have to hide from the world and waiting til’ I can get revision surgeries (definitely not going back to them for this!)



Sorry to hear that you had a bad experience at JW. I'm planning to go there in October 2021 for revision rib rhinoplasty with Dr Suh. Would you mind sending me some of your before/after pictures so I can see what you mean please. Thank you. tamt1982@gmail.com


----------



## sesam3

Tam Tran said:


> Sorry to hear that you had a bad experience at JW. I'm planning to go there in October 2021 for revision rib rhinoplasty with Dr Suh. Would you mind sending me some of your before/after pictures so I can see what you mean please. Thank you. tamt1982@gmail.com


Hi Tam, 
I am not sure if you get me message. Are you still going Korean in Oct 2021? I am planning to go with Dr. Suh for revision as well as soon as Australian border opens. Do you mind buddying up for the trip?

x


----------



## ppvlm

Has anyone gotten consultations or done rhino revision with Dr. Suh yet?
Please update, thank youu!

I'm looking into JW and seem to be getting mixed reviews..


----------



## pumpkin77

Tam Tran said:


> Sorry to hear that you had a bad experience at JW. I'm planning to go there in October 2021 for revision rib rhinoplasty with Dr Suh. Would you mind sending me some of your before/after pictures so I can see what you mean please. Thank you. tamt1982@gmail.com


@ppvlm  I was worried about stepping over the line but after all, this community is about sharing the information you have and it is up to the individuals to decide which one to focus or filter ;
*I'm not trying to say Dr. Suh is "bad" or "good", wouldnt be fair for me to "claim" so when I dont personally have an experience with him. But here are some info I've collected over some time.
1. "Dr. Suh is a reputable rhinoplasty specialist with experience, no doubt. But he can be somewhat stubborn(insisting his own perspective or style) sometimes."
2. "Small amount of the rib cartilage(even the donor site/incision area is different from the whole rib rhinoplasty) for the tip and tip only is ok when one needs a really strong support or for the cases of multiple revisions. Or else, using the whole rib cartilage for the whole nose(bridge + tip) is rarely a good idea. not worth it. not necessary. and not ideal."

The second one is not specifically about Dr. Suh, just about the general rib rhinoplasty from any surgeons. And the reason I "quoted" them is those are almost word by word sentences from a friend of mine whom I trust. Hence, I was worried about writing this here. I mean.. I trust him since he helped me a lot and he was right most of the times. But doesnt mean you should trust him or whatever he says is all true. I just wanted to contribute too as more info from more people.


----------



## pumpkin77

sesam3 said:


> Hi Tam,
> I am not sure if you get me message. Are you still going Korean in Oct 2021? I am planning to go with Dr. Suh for revision as well as soon as Australian border opens. Do you mind buddying up for the trip?
> 
> x


@sesam3 oh October as this month?? How are you guys dealing with the quarantine?? I am dying to visit korea! Just waiting till that quarantine gets lifted or some kind of loop comes up!


----------



## ppvlm

pumpkin77 said:


> @ppvlm  I was worried about stepping over the line but after all, this community is about sharing the information you have and it is up to the individuals to decide which one to focus or filter ;
> *I'm not trying to say Dr. Suh is "bad" or "good", wouldnt be fair for me to "claim" so when I dont personally have an experience with him. But here are some info I've collected over some time.
> 1. "Dr. Suh is a reputable rhinoplasty specialist with experience, no doubt. But he can be somewhat stubborn(insisting his own perspective or style) sometimes."
> 2. "Small amount of the rib cartilage(even the donor site/incision area is different from the whole rib rhinoplasty) for the tip and tip only is ok when one needs a really strong support or for the cases of multiple revisions. Or else, using the whole rib cartilage for the whole nose(bridge + tip) is rarely a good idea. not worth it. not necessary. and not ideal."
> 
> The second one is not specifically about Dr. Suh, just about the general rib rhinoplasty from any surgeons. And the reason I "quoted" them is those are almost word by word sentences from a friend of mine whom I trust. Hence, I was worried about writing this here. I mean.. I trust him since he helped me a lot and he was right most of the times. But doesnt mean you should trust him or whatever he says is all true. I just wanted to contribute too as more info from more people.



Thank you for your response, I totally understand having reservations about voicing an opinion of a certain surgeon since it's subjective and we will never know how he is for individual cases.

Your #1 point is very helpful, it is good to know that because I do agree that some surgeons tend to do styles that they deem good/"perfect" for their patients even if that's not what the patients are looking for. I will just have to look for surgeons who fit my style + skillful + safe and ethical (lol).

As for the rib rhino, I actually have decided to do silicone for my bridge and (maybe?) dermal fat on top since my skin is very thin. But I didn't know rib cartilage can be used for the tip, wouldn't that be too hard and increase the potential of extrusion? (I know even cartilage can cause extrusion in the tip if not done properly). Or is this being used to support the tip from below?

I have heard that ear cartilage can sometimes be too soft for the tip, do you have any information on this?


----------



## K Couture

ppvlm said:


> Thank you for your response, I totally understand having reservations about voicing an opinion of a certain surgeon since it's subjective and we will never know how he is for individual cases.
> 
> Your #1 point is very helpful, it is good to know that because I do agree that some surgeons tend to do styles that they deem good/"perfect" for their patients even if that's not what the patients are looking for. I will just have to look for surgeons who fit my style + skillful + safe and ethical (lol).
> 
> As for the rib rhino, I actually have decided to do silicone for my bridge and (maybe?) dermal fat on top since my skin is very thin. But I didn't know rib cartilage can be used for the tip, wouldn't that be too hard and increase the potential of extrusion? (I know even cartilage can cause extrusion in the tip if not done properly). Or is this being used to support the tip from below?
> 
> I have heard that ear cartilage can sometimes be too soft for the tip, do you have any information on this?



You probably dont want to use dermal fat if you are already using silicone, assuming yours is a primary surgery that is. Thin skin is good. It makes the implant more shapely and visible when a suitable sized implant is good. People with thick skin never get as good a result from rhinoplasty because the tissues conceal the dimensional improvement from augmentation.

Rib is often used for the tip actually but this tends to be when the seg method is used. It can also be used for a standard tipplasty too without having to worry abour extrusion. Often though, in a primary rhino, when rib is used it would be irradiated. Its unnecessary to harvest rib cartilage for a primary rhino when irradiated works just fine. 

when it comes to extrusion its not only the hardness of the implant that matters. Its more combination of: hardness, size (if the size puts too much stress on your nasal anatomy), material. Your body recognizes an artificial implants like silicone and reacts different to it as it would an autologous implant. So in terms of extrusion risk FOR THE TIP, it goes like this: Autologous (insignificant risk) , Irradiated (extremely extremely super low risk), artificial ie. silicone (relatively high risk). Notice how i specified for the tip, as the bridge is far more tolerant of artificial implants than the tip


----------



## ppvlm

K Couture said:


> You probably dont want to use dermal fat if you are already using silicone, assuming yours is a primary surgery that is. Thin skin is good. It makes the implant more shapely and visible when a suitable sized implant is good. People with thick skin never get as good a result from rhinoplasty because the tissues conceal the dimensional improvement from augmentation.
> 
> Rib is often used for the tip actually but this tends to be when the seg method is used. It can also be used for a standard tipplasty too without having to worry abour extrusion. Often though, in a primary rhino, when rib is used it would be irradiated. Its unnecessary to harvest rib cartilage for a primary rhino when irradiated works just fine.
> 
> when it comes to extrusion its not only the hardness of the implant that matters. Its more combination of: hardness, size (if the size puts too much stress on your nasal anatomy), material. Your body recognizes an artificial implants like silicone and reacts different to it as it would an autologous implant. So in terms of extrusion risk FOR THE TIP, it goes like this: Autologous (insignificant risk) , Irradiated (extremely extremely super low risk), artificial ie. silicone (relatively high risk). Notice how i specified for the tip, as the bridge is far more tolerant of artificial implants than the tip



Thank you for your input!

It's going to be a revision and I was hoping to make the bridge look "softer", that's why I was thinking about lowering the height of silicone and maybe put something on top of it to make the line less defined and "softer" looking. Other than dermal fat, would you know of any materials that could help with this issue? Maybe dermis? 
I'm just still researching about the different options I have, but since I want to decrease any risk of more revision due to warping, I think silicone may be the safest choice. And since I've had silicone bridge with no adverse reaction, I think my body is ok with foreign materials hahaha.

My silicone bridge is actually the perfect height even up to 10 years post-op, but I started noticing it becoming more defined and I hate it...I think it's due to either loss of fat around that area or scar tissue building up. But people have asked me if I had gotten fillers or revision because that's how much more "obvious" the bridge has become.

Another question if I may ask, does rib used for SEG method warp and cause deviation towards the end of the nose towards the tip?


----------



## K Couture

ppvlm said:


> Thank you for your input!
> 
> It's going to be a revision and I was hoping to make the bridge look "softer", that's why I was thinking about lowering the height of silicone and maybe put something on top of it to make the line less defined and "softer" looking. Other than dermal fat, would you know of any materials that could help with this issue? Maybe dermis?
> I'm just still researching about the different options I have, but since I want to decrease any risk of more revision due to warping, I think silicone may be the safest choice. And since I've had silicone bridge with no adverse reaction, I think my body is ok with foreign materials hahaha.
> 
> My silicone bridge is actually the perfect height even up to 10 years post-op, but I started noticing it becoming more defined and I hate it...I think it's due to either loss of fat around that area or scar tissue building up. But people have asked me if I had gotten fillers or revision because that's how much more "obvious" the bridge has become.
> 
> Another question if I may ask, does rib used for SEG method warp and cause deviation towards the end of the nose towards the tip?



You can use a dermal graft. The one in my nose is called Auto Dermis, an irradiated fascia from germany. I had to have it because Charles Lee from beverly hills used diced cartilage on my bridge and it was such a botch job. I had a piece of cartilage pushing out of my bridge. Essentially my tissues were so damaged. So i had auto dermis implanted below the skin to heal the damage tissue. 

One reason you might find the bridge becoming more obvious could be (since you did it 10 years ago) the type of silicone in your nose perhaps isnt the modern ultra soft types. Hence could be putting pressure on your tissues

Rib CAN warp, but the incidence of that occurs more often when larger cartilage is used, ie: the bridge. For a septal extension graft its relatively small so I wouldnt even worry about that.


----------



## ppvlm

K Couture said:


> You can use a dermal graft. The one in my nose is called Auto Dermis, an irradiated fascia from germany. I had to have it because Charles Lee from beverly hills used diced cartilage on my bridge and it was such a botch job. I had a piece of cartilage pushing out of my bridge. Essentially my tissues were so damaged. So i had auto dermis implanted below the skin to heal the damage tissue.
> 
> One reason you might find the bridge becoming more obvious could be (since you did it 10 years ago) the type of silicone in your nose perhaps isnt the modern ultra soft types. Hence could be putting pressure on your tissues
> 
> Rib CAN warp, but the incidence of that occurs more often when larger cartilage is used, ie: the bridge. For a septal extension graft its relatively small so I wouldnt even worry about that.



I think you're right, I'm sure it was a hard silicone because I only started hearing about soft types much later. So I guess in my case, the best scenario could be just changing to ultra soft silicone + auto dermis without having to potentially lower my bridge height then. If you have any advice, please let me know! And wow, extrusion at the bridge is very rare (if I'm not wrong), that surgeon must have been really messed up or inexperienced...

As for the tip (shield grafts specifically, because I would like a straight-line nose), should I leave the septal cartilage alone and just use ear/rib? I know septal cartilage can be taken out and carved as those grafts but I'm so worried about my nose collapsing, I'm sure septum cartilage doesn't play a role in that, but it's still making me feel uneasy loll

Thank you again for all the info! I think I'm slowly understanding the different materials and what should/could be suitable for me for when I do my consultations.


----------



## K Couture

ppvlm said:


> I think you're right, I'm sure it was a hard silicone because I only started hearing about soft types much later. So I guess in my case, the best scenario could be just changing to ultra soft silicone + auto dermis without having to potentially lower my bridge height then. If you have any advice, please let me know! And wow, extrusion at the bridge is very rare (if I'm not wrong), that surgeon must have been really messed up or inexperienced...
> 
> As for the tip (shield grafts specifically, because I would like a straight-line nose), should I leave the septal cartilage alone and just use ear/rib? I know septal cartilage can be taken out and carved as those grafts but I'm so worried about my nose collapsing, I'm sure septum cartilage doesn't play a role in that, but it's still making me feel uneasy loll
> 
> Thank you again for all the info! I think I'm slowly understanding the different materials and what should/could be suitable for me for when I do my consultations.



you should do what your surgeon advises you in terms of materials used. But obviously mention your concerns with the type of grafts. Septal cartilage is totally fine. It tends to be not used as a first option most often due to the septal cartilage being damaged or insufficient, which can be known only after the surgeon goes into your nose. Usually this occurs when the surgery is a revision or if the patient is a snorter of recreational drugs lol....which can melt the septal cartilage and/or cause it to be unstable.


----------



## pumpkin77

ppvlm said:


> Thank you for your response, I totally understand having reservations about voicing an opinion of a certain surgeon since it's subjective and we will never know how he is for individual cases.
> 
> Your #1 point is very helpful, it is good to know that because I do agree that some surgeons tend to do styles that they deem good/"perfect" for their patients even if that's not what the patients are looking for. I will just have to look for surgeons who fit my style + skillful + safe and ethical (lol).
> 
> As for the rib rhino, I actually have decided to do silicone for my bridge and (maybe?) dermal fat on top since my skin is very thin. But I didn't know rib cartilage can be used for the tip, wouldn't that be too hard and increase the potential of extrusion? (I know even cartilage can cause extrusion in the tip if not done properly). Or is this being used to support the tip from below?
> 
> I have heard that ear cartilage can sometimes be too soft for the tip, do you have any information on this?


you are welcome and sorry if I am replying too late? lol But K Couture answered with very professional and in-depth information already I believe. I don't have all the knowledge like K Couture and I actually asked my friend since the information is regarding my own situation too but I never asked for details before..(yes, I was never the best student you can tell..lol)
"Silicon is good for primary cases or simple revisions as long as it is used only for the bridge part. Not the tip. If you want more natural and safe material for the bridge, dermofat is the most ideal option. Cons of it are though ; the bridge by dermofat can be too thick/round for a while and gets better after some absorption but still won't give the sharp look like a silicon does. 2. More expensive. 
For the tip, septal cartilage is a good option but not everyone is the right candidate for it depending on your septum size and shape. Stronger than ear catilage and no additional donor site, so one of the options to be considered first. Ear cartilage ; good rhinoplasty surgeons will know how to make the strut by ear cartilage strong enough with surgical technique like double ray strut.(sorry I didn't understand my friend fully for this one.) Rib cartilage for the tip, it is used for the strut purpose, yes strong, but usually not considered unless it is a multiple revision case with lacking of other cartilages or need of an extra strong support due to the hassle of additional donor site involving the incision on the rib area + the price. Rib cartilage for the bridge is a totally different thing, I don't recommend it due to the chance of warping, aesthetic aspect and invasiveness."
I actually jotted down as my friend was telling me this, felt like I was doing a homework lol Hope this helps!


----------



## mcfeelipe

mybeautyjourney said:


> I'm so excited! I have just booked surgery with Dr Suh aswell at JW. From all my research I feel like I can really trust him with asian noses. Especially after seeing Cyndi's results.
> I'm travelling from Australia to Seoul in 2 weeks (Can't believe it's happening!) And going to have Double Eyelid, Rhino and Fat grafting done at JW.
> 
> If anyone has questions about planning a trip to korea, let me know, happy to help out!


Hello, how did you like your results so far?


----------



## remembermec0c0

Portofino21 said:


> I had a revision rhinoplasty at JW. The nose is very deviated ever since the beginning (since the cast was removed) at first I thought the deviation is due to the swelling but now I’m quite certain it’s really deviated. The shape is also quite disturbing because I’ve had a few consultation here with some sg plastic surgeons and all of them said that the nose is very deviated because the silicone implant is too long before I even mentioned it. Other than that I’ve been having breathing problem and runny nose for about 5 months already. Beware of the marketing tactics and gimmicks, sometimes it could really cloud your judgment. They way they present themselves on social media and the brand new building that they have plus the nicely done interior do not guarantee that they have the skills and integrity to do what’s best for the patient. The post- surgery service is also terrible, I had to beg every time for the hairwash service. Whenever I had problems with my recovery the consultant who handled me didn’t even care or at least pretended to care just a little bit. She’s often appeared very annoyed whenever I expressed my concerns. Please beware that once they’ve taken your money, you’ll not have any values anymore or any bargaining power to them. I hope by writing about my personal experience here I’ll be able to help others to avoid the same mistake that I’ve made.



It's been a few years but I sent you a DM~


----------



## remembermec0c0

letsgotothemoon said:


> Dr Man definitely has his style of doing rhinoplasty.. he did not achieve the shape that I want and went with his usual style which is the very high nose bridge starting from the forehead.. My nostrils are also quite visible. The whole process is also very rushed, feel like he is not really listening to what I have to say.. he is quick to proceed and quick to follow up..All I can say is I feel safe that the nose job done by him won't be badly botched unlike what I heard of other clinics.. but whether you get this shape that you want is another matter..I did not like my nose and will definitely go for a revision..does anyone has a good recommendation?



Damn.. sorry to hear that. May I ask when you did your surgery? Could it be perhaps since you're still swollen and have not seen the final results? Did you tell JW?


----------



## tina pham

mybeautyjourney said:


> I'm so excited! I have just booked surgery with Dr Suh aswell at JW. From all my research I feel like I can really trust him with asian noses. Especially after seeing Cyndi's results.
> I'm travelling from Australia to Seoul in 2 weeks (Can't believe it's happening!) And going to have Double Eyelid, Rhino and Fat grafting done at JW.
> 
> If anyone has questions about planning a trip to korea, let me know, happy to help out!


Hi
Im planning for nose done at Wj
Please share the experience
Thanks


----------



## remembermec0c0

Tearsbomb said:


> dont go, reasons: expensive, no CT or bloodwork beforehand. To me, no CT means they don't give any c**p on how your nose structure is and so they dont give a c**p to what you want and tailor accordingly. Speaking from experience, CAUTION.



Really? When I contacted them, they had a whole slew of things to complete before surgery, including bloodwork, CT, x-ray, etc.


----------



## chumzybunz

sesam3 said:


> Hi Tam,
> I am not sure if you get me message. Are you still going Korean in Oct 2021? I am planning to go with Dr. Suh for revision as well as soon as Australian border opens. Do you mind buddying up for the trip?
> 
> x


Hi did you end up going to Dr Suh, I'm considering getting a rhinoplasty from him but wanna know if he is good


----------



## dude4u

K Couture said:


> you should do what your surgeon advises you in terms of materials used. But obviously mention your concerns with the type of grafts. Septal cartilage is totally fine. It tends to be not used as a first option most often due to the septal cartilage being damaged or insufficient, which can be known only after the surgeon goes into your nose. Usually this occurs when the surgery is a revision or if the patient is a snorter of recreational drugs lol....which can melt the septal cartilage and/or cause it to be unstable.


Hi K Couture. What clinics do you recommend for Rhinoplasty?


----------

